# Emmy-lou is getting closer too!



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Emmy has had discharge, utter growing and swelling for several weeks! She now starting to hollow out. Still has ligs but today they were definitely softer! Her back end is a mess every morning! I took some pics of it before I washed her up so you get the idea. Her belly isn't very large but is for her! I am really nervous! She is barely a year old and my sweet little baby so I am praying for healthy babies and healthy mama!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

come on girl pop out those babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Today's udder. Slowly but surely!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a question. Emmy is acting very agitated! Stomping her back feet and biting her rear end and stomach. Could this just be that she is new to being prego? I've never seen this before! She is also being very 'twitchy' and unfriendly to me. But screams if the other goats get out of her sight. This very unusual for her. I'm just so worried because she is so tiny I guess.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

So im pretty sure her behavior was a mix of her vulva being a little infected and she is going into labor!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Is this your first kidding and when is her due date


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Not my first but her behavior is so bizarre I just can't figure her out! Her due date is unknown because she kept getting out while we weren't home and was back in when we got there. I caught her when I was home all day! Thankfully our full size billy was being borrowed and she was bred by a miniature! She is literally acting crazy! One day she's fine and the next she's out of her mind! Today is the worst! She has been stamping her feet, biting at her rear end and sides, pawing the ground, yelling, and up and down! She's driving me bonkers!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I should also add that the only births I was present for were text book! I did have to reposition a kid but that's it! And I new the dates! This is my first unplanned except my other two who came pregnant!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok so I am totally freaking out! Emmy is seriously acting nuts! Schizophrenic is the best word I can come up with! Anyone ever had a goat behave this way? She'll be fine one minute but then start stomping her feet and biting at her backside and belly. She also starts talking crazy, not really yelling and runs to me in a state of panic! Could this be some sort of parasite? Her babies are still moving around and kicking. I thought that maybe it was them moving that was freaking her out. Maybe they are hurting her. I just don't know!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hmmmm, I'm not to sure. Do you have her by herself when she is used to being with other goats?


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

She is by herself but I did that after she started acting this way.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

yes i have a friend that has a alpine doe that will tare up the pins and brake out of the pin and is just nasty when she is about to give birth i know sometimes they will dig a whole pretty deep before birth and are real noisy when they are about due how are her ligs that is the best way to tell how close they are as long as she is not bushing and not getting any thing done i think you are still in the waiting game is she looseing any mucus


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

you might let her out i had my doe in a pen and she was ready but she wonldnt go into labor so the gal i got her from said let her out so i did and oh she played with the rest butted head like crazy i keep checking on her and the min i got busy i went out to check the mail and i couldnt find her and yep sure enough she had them so it might be worth a try just watch her close


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

i asked my friend why that happened and she said that when they butt head it stimulates them to go into labor who know that is what i had to say about that goats they will drive you nuts


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I've been just sitting here watching her and it seems like every time the babies move around she freaks! Lol! Her ligs got soft but then hard again. They are dropping away but still firm.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I will put her with the rest and see what happens. She's is truly the baby so I am such a wreck!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Your not weak we all go through this she is ff so she may not like the babies kicking her she might not know what that feeling is in her and that is why she is acting so odd if you cant feel the ligs then she will be ready also when you relax then she will relax it is ok we have all been through what you are going through and this year i can only go by the month because that is when they were with the buck so i might need your support in September hahaha keep me posted


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

If I survive this I will definitely be there for you! Lol!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I let her out and came in the house for a minute and now she's screaming for me! Lol!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

She will be fine just check on her and before bed if it makes you feel better lock her back up you are doing what you can sorry it is always hard when they are your babies i know


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Emmy's vulva 5 minutes ago!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

That's how my does look the day they kid. But everyone is different

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I checked her this morning and she didn't look like this. So I'm hoping today/tonight is it! She has been talking to me and licking me all day!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

If she at the licking stage that's a good sign she's close.  good luck, hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

wow i would watch her close and if she dont go soon i think i would be calling a vet if mine get that open and nothing happens i would


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

From what I have read, they usually do that when they are at the late stages of pregnancy. They tend to "droop" open. She seems very close if she is licking! I am guessing boy/girl twins. Good luck!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Her udder is huge and vulva is ready. I'd say within 12 hours


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Has she had them yet


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

No! I have decided she'll be pregnant forever! Lol!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Bahahaha that is what we all say and then they have them ok i thought she would have had them too the way she looked ill bet she is big now she was big in those pics you took well i will be checking on you and her to see the babies


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks! Yes she is showing all the signs except her ligs are still firm! She is driving me nuts! It looks like my big paint boer Kenya is going to be next. Her udder is filling and her ligs are super soft and she had some mucous hanging yesterday! Emmy looks like a big bouncy ball with legs! Lol!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Emmy doing her morning yoga routine! Lol!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

That is so cute she is getting the babies in position my laboer did that for about two weeks and she was getting babies where they had to go that is funny i keep checking but i know when you are waiting the last thing you need is did she have them


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I know! I just wish this year hadn't gotten so messed up and I wasn't playing the guessing game! Lol!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes i know right i am going to be in the same the only thing is that i know what month that is it and i hate that it is hard not knowing the day so you know five days before or five days after


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

i hate to ask but how is our girl doing


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's lookin' good!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Here are some updated pictures of Miss Emmy! Here rear end is such a mess but I am trying to leave her alone as much as possible! She is so stressed out over this pregnancy! Poor thing doesn't have a clue what's going on! Lol!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

That bag look alot closer but it dont look like she has droped much yet keep us posted my friend


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

They are pretty high! I felt a baby this morning! I will definitely post any significant changes.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Emmy's ligs have suddenly disappeared! This morning they were a little soft but not squishy...now they are no where to be found! Hoping this is FINALLY it! Tonight or tomorrow! Keeping my fingers crossed that her ligs stay gone! Last time they were softening up they went back to hard as a rock!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Wishing you a healthy & happy kidding!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeehaaaw! Saddle up and get ready Miss Emmy!!!!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

keeping my fingers cross for you tell her no take backs she is this far no turning back hahaha


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

It's a boy! Lol! I was so worried about Emmy and had been checking on her all night! I had been out 4 times this morning and nothing! I came in to get my son off to the bus and fold a load of laundry and went back out to a beautiful chocolate baby!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah! Wow he's so cute ! Sorry you didn't get a doe, but I think he's sweet enough to cover it


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

She had a second one almost an hr later!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

They are so cute!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How cute. Is the second one a buck as well? 

I was thinking she was really big for just one.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Sweetgoats, yes, the second one is a buck. Sorry, just figured I would answer since I saw the birth announcment.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Congrats miss Emmy im so glad she has them now you can sleep so good tonight Yay


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes I have been sleeping much better! Lol! Just one more to kid but I need to sit down and figure out a date.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I named the boys Rough & Rowdy! Unfortunately Rowdy, the dark one, had a board fall on him and paralyzed him and he had to be put down! :'( Saddest day ever!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

MisWhit said:


> I named the boys Rough & Rowdy! Unfortunately Rowdy, the dark one, had a board fall on him and paralyzed him and he had to be put down! :'( Saddest day ever!


Oh, I am so sorry for you, losing kids in a way like that is the most horrible thing that can happen. :hug:


----------

